# is it possible to keep different species of clowns together?



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a false clown and regular clown together, male and female. 

I recently added a yellow stripped maroon clown. The female clown banished him to the other side of the tank after beating him up and just about tearing off his tail. 
As of today his tail is almost completely healed; and as long as he stays away from the female he doesn't get picked on. He is eating well, but he still hides a lot. 

The pet store I got him from assured me they were going to be fine since I have a six foot long tank. 

anyone ever kept different clown species together successfully long term?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

YES, Multiple species of clown fish can be kept together provided the aquarium is large enough. Maroon Clowns can be quite agressive so keep an eye on him. I actually had a customers aquarium where we had over 18 clowns total, with 4 different species. They used to trade Anemones at night and trade back in the day. Keep in mind that the aquarium was over 600 gallons and there were many anemone present.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Once a maroon pair is added and finds a home, they will banish every other clown into a corner of the tank. This happened in my 210g years ago with 8 Ocellaris and 2 Gold Striped Maroons. I even had 6 huge anemones spread other throughout the tank and the Maroons took over every one of them and kept the others cowering in the corner. I caught most of them out with 2 scoops.

If its other types like Oc. & Percs. no problem in a large tank. I have a pair of black & pair of true percs in my 165g no problem.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

well, it's not a pair just one maroon clown, does that make a difference?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fishdude said:


> well, it's not a pair just one maroon clown, does that make a difference?


No it dose not, Maroon clown is one of the meanest saltwater fish.he wont get along with other clown or any other fish in a small tank. how big is your tank?


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

arash53 said:


> No it dose not, Maroon clown is one of the meanest saltwater fish.he wont get along with other clown or any other fish in a small tank. how big is your tank?


six foot long 150g, he's been in for two weeks now.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fishdude said:


> six foot long 150g, he's been in for two weeks now.


it should be fine in 150g ,jut make sure put an anemone for him in other side of the tank.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually don't have any anemone in the tank, I really want one but I heard they are very difficult to keep alive

any recommendations?



arash53 said:


> it should be fine in 150g ,jut make sure put an anemone for him in other side of the tank.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on your lighting, Bubble anemone are very hardy as a starter. They are generally a shallow water species so bright light is a plus.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

update: so my common clownish have ripped apart and killed my maroon gold stripe :<


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I would have bet it would be the other way around.


----------

